# [Wet Thumb Forum]-what to look for in a compact light.



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have a light picked out that i think i'm going to buy. it is a compact flourescent. it has 2-55 watt bulbs. i think it is 10000k. it that ok? what are some other things i should look at when determining what to purchase. o ya, i have a 30 gal long tank.

the site is asking $65 for the whole light and bulbs. i am not at home or i would supply the link. 

i know it's not ah supply, but it is cheaper, i dont have to assemble it, and it is higher wattage(though i know the reflectors would make up for it.

so what else do i need to look for?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have a light picked out that i think i'm going to buy. it is a compact flourescent. it has 2-55 watt bulbs. i think it is 10000k. it that ok? what are some other things i should look at when determining what to purchase. o ya, i have a 30 gal long tank.

the site is asking $65 for the whole light and bulbs. i am not at home or i would supply the link. 

i know it's not ah supply, but it is cheaper, i dont have to assemble it, and it is higher wattage(though i know the reflectors would make up for it.

so what else do i need to look for?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It's not JEBO, is it? haha, cus that's what I got. But I later took it apart and installed its parts in a DIY hood I built, coupled with the AHS reflectors and bulbs I got. If you are getting the JEBO, which I think might be the case, then do take note. It is very inadequate for light and heat dissipation. Mine would get so hot that the water would evaporate in huge amount. Also, the reflector encased is not efficient at all; it shares both bulbs. I know, nevertheless, it is one heck of a deal. But I would build my own hood and put those parts in there. Get AHS reflector as it will better utilize the bulbs. The JEBO one has part of the bulbs covered. 


Paul


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Just to add to Paul's suggestion, please double check on the bulbs type. Many double bulb fixtures come with half actinic bulb. You want to switch that bulb to either 6500K, 6700K or 10000k.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i'll get the model and website on monday afternoon.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=46314&item=4338805409&rd=1

i have a feeling that this one will go really cheap. is it a good light?

Up for auction is a 36" Twin Actinic 55W bulb system. Great Actinic lighting for your fish tank. System is manufactured by All Glass Aquarium Inc, and the bulbs are Coralife. Total output is 110w of Actinic lighting.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Two thing I have learned over the years is don't skimp on substrate and lights. It will all way cost you more in the long run. You just can't beat the price and quality of the lights and bulbs you can get from AH . Other then that I would look at getting some quality lights from Robert. 

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have $50 and a tank full of dieing hairgrass. i ordered a nice light off of the internet, and got screwed (should be getting money back eventually). but i just can't afford an ah light right now. 

if ah is out of my price range FOR NOW, is this a good light?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, i may be able to scrape up enough for an ah. which exact model and lights should i get. i have a 36" long 30 gallon tank.

plants: hairgrass, cabomba, apon + others.
substrate: going to be eco type substrate on tuesday.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

The included GE® 9325° Kelvin 55 watt lamp is brand new and has the same color output as the GE® Fresh & Saltwater lamps we put in all our lights. It is an excellent tri-phosphor lamp with high output and a beautiful color for fresh or saltwater aquariums. 

would this bulb work or do i need 6500 or 6700.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Try this site, they have some good prices on fixtures... http://www.aquatraders.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=39&osCsid=64f9b11852cfd6a145fb4e23dbd5d09b


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

If your budget is around $50, it might not even be enough for a JEBO. BTW, the JEBO I got did come with 2 bulbs; one was 10,000K and the other was Actinic. Neither of which were the K I was looking for, so I ended up ordering 2 from AHS. I am just thinking, if that's your budget then maybe you should wait around more and save. There will always be good deals on the net. Believe me, I've been there. Or, you could put the plants you currently have in some place where there's lots of sun light; maybe next to a window. You can couple that with a day-light/bright light/whatever it's called, screw-on compact bulb. Depends on what plants this should get you going for a while. I have a 2-gal, bare top, with a screw-on compact bulb, filled with mostly Riccia. Other than the hair algae here and there, everything looks good; I see lots of bubbles/pearlings from the plants.


----------



## Carter (Nov 14, 2004)

well, i just expanded my budget with a large ebay sale of an old hobby. now the budget is around 100. i am looking at ah pretty hard now. thinking about the 1x96 watt kit. my grandfather is a woodworker, and i bet he can make a nice hood for me.

the 96 watt bulds aquabotanic sells are much cheaper than ah right now.


----------



## Carter (Nov 14, 2004)

by the way, this is russell on carter's computer. just noticed that.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

you guys will be proud. i went for it and bought the ahsupply 96 watt kit.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It will be sooooooo bright, boy oh boy!!!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, it's a constant camera flash. thats all i can think of that's that bright.


----------

